# Burstner I 578 Habitation door



## dannyktm (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi

I Have just bought a little project, a lovley little Burstner I 578 A Class from ebay. The habitation door is showing some wear and tear in particular the alloy, the van is a 99T LHD so is hinged from the right as you stand looking at it from the outside, I was just wondering if anyone new of any breakers, dismantlers or insurance write offs etc before I apply for the shocking price of a new one, any Burstner models of that approx year give or take 3 years either way could have the same door?

A complete stab in the dark but hey ho you never no unless you ask!

Many Thanks Dan


----------

